# Wheel Exchange stealing photos



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

atyclb said:


> get a load of this ebay auction
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=6725&item=2475156601&rd=1


Works great as long as they're not stealing them then rehosting them themselves. :thumbup:


----------



## Clarke (Oct 21, 2002)

????????????WTF is going on with this?


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

Clarke said:


> ????????????WTF is going on with this?


Someone creates an ad for an ebay auction using a pic hosted on my site. I get made, and replace the original stolen pic(s) with what you see in this auction. I get even.

Alex


----------



## DZeckhausen (Mar 11, 2003)

BahnBaum said:


> Someone creates an ad for an ebay auction using a pic hosted on my site. I get made, and replace the original stolen pic(s) with what you see in this auction. I get even.
> 
> Alex


Perfect!


----------



## DZeckhausen (Mar 11, 2003)

Those bastards did it again! This time they stole the photo of Paul Yodice's BMW 850Csi from the top of my E31 page.

Here's my E31 page: http://www.zeckhausen.com/BMW/E31.htm

And here's the thumbnail photo on their gallery: http://thewheelexchange.com/galleries_bymake/make/bmw/images/schnitzer_bmw_thumb.gif
I can't link directly to the full sized picture because they use javascript to generate the URL.

My picture:










Their picture (thumbnail):










In fact, they use this same photo in two of their galleries:
http://thewheelexchange.com/galleries_bymake/make/bmw/bmw_gallery1.html
(2nd row from the bottom, last picture on the right)

http://thewheelexchange.com/galleries_bymake/make/bmw/bmw_gallery10.html
(5th row from the top, first picture on the left)

Once again, the letters are going out Monday morning to the ISP and to Wheel Exchange. I wonder if ANY of the photos in their gallery are legitimate?


----------



## gek330i (Dec 27, 2001)

DZeckhausen said:


> I can't link directly to the full sized picture because they use javascript to generate the URL.
> My picture:


Here's the link to the full sized one: http://thewheelexchange.com/galleries_bymake/make/bmw/images/schnitzer_bmw.gif


----------



## Lscman (Aug 5, 2003)

Dave,

Maybe you should have simply asked them to send you 4 wheels, so you could take more accurate pics for them to use.


----------



## DZeckhausen (Mar 11, 2003)

Lscman said:


> Dave,
> 
> Maybe you should have simply asked them to send you 4 wheels, so you could take more accurate pics for them to use.


Now that's the best idea I've heard so far! If you can't beat 'em, join 'em! :thumbup:


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

Why would anyone take the trouble to write a line of code that would call an image that's being hosted remotely instead of just right clicking to save the image, then uploading to eBay's server...


----------



## ultamte (May 9, 2003)

Wow, the turn signal is a different color................................ real 'subtle' change...............................

:thumbdwn:


----------

